# Sargent Pier progress



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

From Facebook: (so its got to be true)
March 22


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that the t head going in?:biggrin:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Is that the t head going in?:biggrin:


The plans keep changing so I don't know. I'll go this weekend for new pics.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

It should go out to knee deep water... On a high tide.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Is that the t head going in?:biggrin:


:rotfl:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

We looked at it last Saturday. What a joke! When I was younger, I could wade 180'.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just think, when finished, fisherman will be able to cast to the old beach house pilings still in the water.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Might save that pic. cause that's exactly what it's gonna look like after another hurricane.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

steve holchak said:


> We looked at it last Saturday. What a joke! When I was younger, I could wade 180'.


were you tougher back then or taller? it's hard to pickup on what you're inferring.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

bluefin said:


> Might save that pic. cause that's exactly what it's gonna look like after another hurricane.


Now that's funny!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

the toninator said:


> were you tougher back then or taller? it's hard to pickup on what you're inferring.


I think what he is saying is... it's a 60 yard long pier. No monster by any means.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

What's the face book page


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

daniel7930 said:


> What's the face book page


SBPOA Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Sargent-Beach-Property-Owners-Association-402026423326245/


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Bayscout22 said:


> I think what he is saying is... it's a 60 yard long pier. No monster by any means.


oh snack! is that the end?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Charlie in TX said:


> It should go out to knee deep water... On a high tide.


no kidding...
I doubt it will draw a crowd though.. so theres that


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

the toninator said:


> were you tougher back then or taller? it's hard to pickup on what you're inferring.


Both!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

seabo said:


> no kidding...
> I doubt it will draw a crowd though.. so theres that


It's 'gonna be free.It will draw waves of food stamp people. Just wait.....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

the toninator said:


> oh snack! is that the end?


It was originally going to be 600 feet with a t-head. I think it is going to be shorter with no t-head. I don't know for sure.
After the original bidder dropped out, I got confused.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

I guess they are planning on erosion so the end of the pier will be in the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Pretty slow moving. It looked the same last week

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's done. What a joke









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

Seriously? That's the pier?

We didn't go to Sargent this week. I have been watching the pier go up from across the ICW. Can't believe it.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

$100,000,000 just don't get you what it used to.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I might have to get a bigger reel...


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

That is pitiful. I kept hoping it wasnt done. What a joke! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

The old "long walk on a short pier" comes to mind.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Seriously? That's it.....so at low tide, ya got what 2 foot deep. Oh well people can keep their shoes dry.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like the end of the pier extends just beyond the first sandbar. Maybe waist deep water at most; and, that's at high tide.

Why bother?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The water is less than knee deep at the end of the pier. I will get some pictures tomorrow with a check it stick to show the exact depth. It's the dumbest thing I've seen in my life.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they are assuming global warming.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The only thing not finished is the handy cap ramp, but it's irrelevant because someone in a wheelchair can still get farther out than the pier.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> $100,000,000 just don't get you what it used to.


What was the true cost of this farce?

I can not believe that is a hundred million dollar pier.

If someone will pay $100,000,000 for that, then I am going into the pier building business.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

had2reg said:


> What was the true cost of this farce?
> 
> I can not believe that is a hundred million dollar pier.
> 
> If someone will pay $100,000,000 for that, then I am going into the pier building business.


I was about to say the same thing, I'm in the wrong profession!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It cost over $742,000.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm sure everyone can see what I'm so mad about. This is the biggest waste of money I've ever seen in my life. At least a $20,000 toilet seat for the space shuttle goes into space. This pier is going nowhere but into the ICW after the first tropical depression. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry, I'm a Texan, I exaggerate, . I knew someone would come up with the right amount. If I owned land down there, I would be pizzed also Chum. Just a sad deal.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm confused.

How is this itty bitty pier a coastal restoration project?

What portion of the coastal environment is this project restoring?

Did Sargent at one time have a short crappy pier into knee deep water?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to agree, that was useless for how far it goes out into the surf.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

sharkchum said:


>





sharkchum said:


> It cost over $742,000.


Okay, both his pictures together here.
My goodness, that is how politicians spend money ......


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

OK.....now I see how it works, they FORCE every fisherman to fish off the pier, and that will restore the sport fish stocks (how clever).


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow! Now that is just ridiculous.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> It's done. What a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great observation deck.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Don't quote me on this but this was phase one of many faces to come when the funds are available when it's all said and done probably not in my lifetime it's going to be 1800 feet with a t head farther out than the 61st Street Pier


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Y'all are kidding right ?

It's be longer, a lot longer...right ?

Right ?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Okay here we go....phew !

At least it will get past the first gut 

http://www.baycitysentinel.com/arti...ited-sargent-pier-clears-hurdles-mike-reddell

Funded by federal Coastal Impact Assistance Program (CIAP) and administered by the federal Fish and Wildlife Service, the project calls for a 10-foot-wide by 500-foot-long pier atop concrete pilings before a T-head pier. 
The T-head will be 10-foot-wide by 140-foot-long and both it and the pier will be built 17.9 feet above mean low tide


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

At least you will be able to keep a REAL CLOSE eye on your truck if you are fishing from it.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to guess it is designed like Bob Hall pier in that the decking can be quickly removed and placed on the sand dunes when a storm is approaching. Keeps the pier from being destroyed and protects the dunes.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> At least you will be able to keep a REAL CLOSE eye on your truck if you are fishing from it.


Dang Dude, you can park your truck under it. Lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Photographs don't allow the best perspective, but it looks like something for base jumping.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Guess you could walk out to the 3rd bar and cast then come back and get on the pier.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Okay here we go....phew !
> 
> At least it will get past the first gut
> 
> ...


Caught a ton of trout in the first gut. But a pier right there should go past the third sand bar.
Edit and should T off at the end. True pier.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I just had to get a picture standing at the end of the shortest pier in the world. And this was at high tide with rough surf.


----------



## LSGEAR (Mar 14, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> I just had to get a picture standing at the end of the shortest pier in the world. And this was at high tide with rough surf.


Best post of the day :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like there should be room on it for 3 or 4 kids to catch a few whiting.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The first calm day we get once the water gets warmer I will take my 4' ruler out there and get a accurate reading of how deep it is at the very end. I'm willing to bet that during normal tides it's less than 2' deep.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

steve holchak said:


> Don't quote me on this but this was phase one of many faces to come when the funds are available when it's all said and done probably not in my lifetime it's going to be 1800 feet with a t head farther out than the 61st Street Pier


Phase one of many faces is spot on! LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Glad I got my footprint in the concrete at the base of it before it set up! :biggrin:


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> It cost over $742,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500,000 - project management procurement, permitting and environmental impact studies. 
200,000 - concrete
42,000 - carpentry


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

stdreb27 said:


> 500,000 - project management procurement, permitting and environmental impact studies.
> 200,000 - concrete
> 42,000 - carpentry


That also says restoration. Do you see any dozers Working on dunes too?

CIAP.....Gotta lub dat gubment.....:headknock


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

So 500' eh? They still working on it or packed up and gone?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I seriously hope they post some no diving signs on the pier. If someone had too many brewskies they might think they could dive off that thing. I was in favor for the pier, but that is a joke.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

etexsaltycat said:


> So 500' eh? They still working on it or packed up and gone?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


They put their crane back on the barge, the pier is done. They are just finishing up the wheel chair ramp and steps.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I seriously hope they post some no diving signs on the pier. If someone had too many brewskies they might think they could dive off that thing. I was in favor for the pier, but that is a joke.


I seriously hope that everyone who had a hand in it take's a nose dive off of it, during low tide, and I would be more than happy to assist them.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Phase one of many faces is spot on! LOL


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Holy smokes, that's seriously it??? 

They must be saving their cash for the bridge.

*** were they thinking?


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

$4,600 per linear ft of pier. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

No worries... dredging contract to follow.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It was built with free money.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Can someone post a picture of the "finished" product?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

the toninator said:


> Can someone post a picture of the "finished" product?


This is it. 10' wide, no T head, in less than 2' of water.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> This is it. 10' wide, no T head, in less than 2' of water.


Now that is funny!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Imagine what that POS will look like if we get the jetty we need and the beach starts to replenish!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> This is it. 10' wide, no T head, in less than 2' of water.


Wow, what a complete waste of resources.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So basically it's just an observation pier to look around


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Need a new sign coming into Sargents..."Making Fishing Great Again"


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

The Sargent pier gives me a foreboding feeling about the pier proposed by the proponents of closing Roll Over Pass.

Bad ideas all around.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

"boondockle"


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

wow


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This observation deck was built for the Great Texas Coastal Birding Trail

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Texas_Coastal_Birding_Trail


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

In early 2017 construction began on a pier built with concrete pilings extending into the Gulf at Sargent Beach. The pier project, first proposed in 2013, was funded by the federal Coastal Impact Assistance Program (CIAP) and administered by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. The structure will be a 10-foot wide pier, extending 500 feet into the Gulf, terminating with a 140 ft wide T-Head. The pier surface will be built 17.9 feet above mean low tide. *From Wiki*


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I see a business opportunity running baits out from the dead end with a kayak.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

That is hilarious !


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh well, gov waste at it's best. Next they'll build 569 low income housing apartments there, just like they did in Galvatrez.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the water off the end of the joke, I mean "pier".









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like good mud shark water... might not even get your shirt tail wet!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

How many of you would fish off that pier if it went out 2000 feet?


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

ChuChu said:


> How many of you would fish off that pier if it went out 2000 feet?


2000 feet. Can we use a golf cart for our equipments


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ChuChu said:


> How many of you would fish off that pier if it went out 2000 feet?


I would have fished off of it if it was 500' with a 140' T head like they said it was gonna be. Now it's nothing more than a observation deck.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's an exclusive view from atop the massive waste of money, I mean pier.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The stairs will wash away after the first higher than normal tide. I forgot to get pictures of the wheel chair ramp, but the landing leading up to is made from some beach sand they piled up. I'll get some pictures of it tomorrow. It's hard to remember everything when your laughing so hard.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Oh heck yes...the new generation needs an app for their phone, a green light at the base of the pier for when the fish are "ON" and a tram or mini rail to run them out there.
> 
> Look at me and pics of limits within the shortest possible time wins! :rotfl:
> 
> Just kidding...everybody still loves a grind for that one fish. :smile:


They do have a light at the end, a solar light, but it wasn't working when I was coming back from the cut just now.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I suppose you could always ask the people wading the surf to carry your bait out a ways for you. :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

On the new pier. 

https://www.facebook.com/lisa.suare...ose_friend_activity&notif_id=1492556867920358


----------



## chadbrochill (Jul 7, 2016)

nicely done pappy!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So how long is the pier? Is it complete now? May be best if it is just an observation deck. Won't be a magnet for swarms of litter makers.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The optimist see's the donut...the pessimist see's the hole! 

This is the first section.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> The optimist see's the donut...the pessimist see's the hole!
> 
> This is the first section.


Right,
Someone told me they saw in the Daily Tribune it was going to be built in sections as money is allotted or whatever the reason.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They will start building on it again as soon as the county officials kickback money from the first section starts drying up.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

As I've been saying for years, WE NEED A JETTY NOT A PIER. Sargent beach is one of the fastest eroding beach in the state. This does nothing to slow that.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

You think the pier is short? Imagine how long the jetty would be with the same funding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> On the new pier.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/lisa.suarez...ose_friend_activity&notif_id=1492556867920358


 Was wondering what happened to 007


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

FREON said:


> Was wondering what happened to 007


HA!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FREON said:


> Was wondering what happened to 007





POC Troutman said:


> HA!!


I hardly recognized Boston with the blonde highlights :doowapsta


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

No fish cleaning station? Well at least they thought that part through! :rotfl:


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Now that they have finished the pier, when are they going to start the bridge to replace the swing barge?


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Gonna be a good place to run out lines with the kayak and not be on the sand.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

had2reg said:


> The Sargent pier gives me a foreboding feeling about the pier proposed by the proponents of closing Roll Over Pass.
> 
> Bad ideas all around.


Me too.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

lolsome


----------

